# Should I buy



## moet131 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello I'm new to the site and wanted to get some opinions. I'm in the market for a new vehicle and I saw a 99 Maxima on ebay for $4500. Guy says its is mother's car & she didn't drive it much. He's a mechanic so no service records are available. It has 101-102k on it. I've been reading that this year has alot problems with various codes assoicated with ignition coils and service engine lights. Should I invest in this vehicle or will I be looking to put alot of money into relatively soon?


----------



## tripoutmaxima (Oct 26, 2008)

i had 2 of those i didnt have much problems with them at all, but if i was you I would have another mechanic take a look at at before u purchase the car.


----------

